# EPI solution: Using pig pancreas or cow pancreas



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

Our GS was diagnosed with EPI two months ago...He has responded well to treatment using Pancrease V-Power, however, at $300 a month we are finding this medication a little expensive...
We found two butchers who will give us pig pancreas and cow pancreas each week.
Has anyone ever tried using the real animal enzymes as a food suppliement to dry kibble? Our vet is working on a formula for how much should be used per feeding.
Toyed with idea of buying a food dehydrater to turn the pancreas into powdered by may try the organ raw and mixed into his food.
Would love to here from anyone who has tried these methods of treatment.
Thanks!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

We found that the pig pancreas works best. The fresher the better. We found that we have to give Angus pills as well. You need to play around with the dosage. 2 adult pancreas is enough enzymes for him each meal. Congratulations on being able to get the fresh stuff, it's almost impossible to get it.


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks so much for your quick response....so you mix in an enzyme product as well. Do you feed your dog dry food as well or a wet/dry combo?


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

We put the antibiotics on his wet food. We have also started feeding him some Raw meet with his meals replacing some of the dry food. We are still experimenting with what works best. Our best results so far have been with TOTW high prarie, raw pancreas and raw venison. We put the antibiotics in a gel capsul which you can get from the vets. 
Be very flexible in the amount of pancreas you give your pup as each pancreas holds different amounts of the enzymes. So a fixed amount is impossible to achieve. Also inspect the quality of the pancreas. We have found that some will come in a little off color, and those don't seem to work as well. Pretty soon you'll know which pancreas to feed and which to toss. It's quite a learning experience. Also cut up the pancreas before you feed it. This cuts down on the chances that when chewing some will hit the floor. Trust me, it can get messy.


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks...herc will soon be 1 years old. I feed him at 6 a.m. and 6 p.m.
how often do you feed your dog and how much per serving?


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure if you're aware but you can buy enzymes for a lot cheaper from 

Enzyme Diane - ENZYME DIANE

Some Canadians also get prescriptions for Creon pills and it's less hassle because you don't need to incubate the food. Just thought I'd mention it in case the pancreas from the butcher isn't always feasible for you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've also heard that how you mix it in with the food makes a big difference. Some people put it in a blender and cover the food well with it. As with all digestive issues, you'll probably be doing a lot of experimenting. Good luck


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Jax's mom....do you buy the Pancrease V-Powder for your dog or do you get it from a cheaper source? The $300 a month for four plastic containers of the stuff is a little expensive.....


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Just use enzymediane and save yourself the trouble and $$


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

enzymediane? How much does it cost and I wonder if it is available in Canada? Do you order it online?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Look at the link someone left for you above


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I know someone who switched from kibble to raw and adds cow pancreas ( I think it's cow and not pig) to his EPI dogs diet and no longer needs to spend money on the meds.. Apparantely his dog is doing great and it's been several months now.

And he's not the only one I've heard of it working for..


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for passing that along Leeza....worth a shot to try the real thing!


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Herc said:


> Thanks Jax's mom....do you buy the Pancrease V-Powder for your dog or do you get it from a cheaper source? The $300 a month for four plastic containers of the stuff is a little expensive.....



I use viocase, 1 1/2 tsp a day, just a touch of cold water in Max's food, let set for 30 minuites, stir occasionally, you'll have to experiment, need to weigh the dog once a week and watch the poop, it's been 3 1/2 years since Max was diagnosis was EPI, his weight 100 lbs, give or take a pound, hes been on TOW wetlands, coat is shinny, and it's $200 for the large bottle of viocase which lasts about 2 months


----------



## Herc (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Ken. You're in Michigan, do you get that product there or order it online? I work in Sarnia across from Port Huron. Maybe I can buy it there


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Herc said:


> Thanks Ken. You're in Michigan, do you get that product there or order it online? I work in Sarnia across from Port Huron. Maybe I can buy it there


the vet orders it for me, but you can get it online, for $189 the last time I looked, plus shipping I would imagine, not sure if you need a perscription or not, also would check out enzyme diane, lot of folks have switch to her formula with great results, I would switch but I'm afraid to, Max is doing so well for the last few years on what I have been using, and really don't rock the boat


----------



## Koa9000 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Beef Pancreas!*

Hi everyone - our 6 yr old English golden retriever was diagnosed with epi 4 years ago. For the first 2 years we suffered through the expensive pancreazyme doses. Don't get me wrong, we are grateful as it saved her life. She went from 85 lbs down to 47 (while under a vets care,) and we thought we were going to lose her when the vet finally thought to test her for epi. The powder works great - she regained her natural weight and energy level and we were afraid to change anything but after 2 years we decided to to try a natural alternative, raw beef pancreas. The long and the short of it is that we are very happy we tried it. It's a bit messier and slightly less convenient but it works very well and is much cheaper. We buy in bulk online and it is shipped in 1 lb packs wrapped like a big sausage, freeze and defrost as we need. After we defrost it we generally put into small Tupperware and keep in the coldest part of the fridge and it lasts a good while. When we are feeding her we put about a tablespoon in her food with a bit of warm water, mix and let it sit for a few minutes. As has been mentioned before, all epi dogs are different so dosage may vary but we've found that it's a great alternative to the powder. Probably one third the total cost... We order it online from a place called "hare today gone tomorrow" (just google it). Sometimes it's back ordered so you have to plan ahead... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My dog had EPI and I also had a local butcher who went out of his way to grind and freeze the pig pancreas into patties for me. He did this free of charge, I used one patty (simular to a decent sized burger) in each meal and was able to go without using the powdered enzymes for 5 years. I also could not EVER give table scraps or people food of any kind.

Cathy


----------

